# créneau (Segment de marché)



## alicantina

Bonjour! ¿Cómo traduciríais la palabra *créneau* dentro de frases de este estilo:  "_La traduction littéraire constitue le meilleur *créneau* pour ceux qui peuvent accéder à ce *milieu*_". 
¡Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## chatnoir

Hola !
 
La traducción literaria representa el mejor nicho/la mejor opción para los que puedan acceder a este sector.


----------



## plemy

Matizaría lo de chatnoir con

La traducción literaria es el mejor mercado para los que puedan acceder a este medio.

créneau = nicho de mercado en el sentido comercial y figurado.


----------



## rightbabel

Salut à tout le monde,


FRASE: "La Chine occupe quelques *créneaux très pointus *et *elle s'attache* à attirer des centres de recherche étrangers".


No sé cómo traducir "creneaux trés pointus" y "ella s'attache à attirer".

¿Quelqu'un m'aide?

Merci à tous


----------



## IsaSol

*Créneau:* Espasa Calpe te propone:_nicho de mercado_, si es en el sentido comercial.
*Pointu*: agudo, especializado.
Rightbabel, esto està en todos los diccionarios!!
Entoces serìa: un nicho de mercado muy especializado, un àmbito muy especializado.
Espero que esto te ayude.


----------



## rightbabel

Isasol, ya sé que está en los diccionarios, pero "créneaux" puede ser 'nicho de mercado' y también 'almena'. El problema me ha venido por el "pointus", que es 'agudo' y pensé que podía ser (en sentido figurado) 'almenas puntiagudas', pero no 'nicho de mercado puntiagudo' que no suena nada bien. Respecto a que está en todos los diccionarios, eso lo dirás tú, puesto que en el Larousse sólo sale la acpeción de 'agudo' o 'puntiagudo'. De todas formas muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Iroise

Hola
"très pointu" veut dire en plus de haut niveau (alto nivel, calificada en sumo grado)
Ex. : avoir des connaissances scientifiques très pointues, être très pointu en géographie. 
Personnellement dans cette phrase, j'aurais, à la place du rédacteur, utilisé l'expression "créneaux de pointe" ce qui veut dire que l'on se situe dans des domaines où la recherche et la technologie sont des plus avancées et d'actualité.


----------



## IsaSol

OK
Y que te parece: especializado? no suena raro, quizas serìa mejor que agudo...

PS: tu ne dois pas mal le prendre quand je te dis que c'est dans tous les dictionnaires...mais tu ne précises pas en ouvrant le fil que tu cherches des précisions *sur le sens.*
Le but c'est de s'entre-aider.C'était donc une remarque gentille !!
Voilà. 
( désolée Moderadora pour cette remarque qui n'est pas linguistique...!!)


----------



## rightbabel

Salut Isasol, ma remarque était gentille aussi.

Voilá, nous sommes tous amis et nous aidons mutuellement.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días Right Babel, bonjour et bienvenue sur ce forum,

A pesar de la traducción de los diccionarios y de la extensa definición que encontré en esta página, me parece (insisto: me parece) que no se emplea demasiaso _nicho de mercado_ sino, aunque se trate de un concepto un poco más amplio, _segmento_ o _sector_.
Dependerá, evidentemente del tipo de texto que tengas que traducir y de su público. Si se trata de un texto especializado, _nicho de mercado_ es perfecto.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## ladymarione

Hola!

me podeis ayudar con esta frase?

Chez les toreros français, la retraite de Meca et de Loré a libéré des places dans les corridas dures, et c’est plutôt dans ce créneau qu’il doit se tailler un territoire.

Voilà ma traduction:
Dónde los toreros franceses, la retirada de Meca y de Loré a liberado plazas en las corridas duras, y es ahi donde tiene que hacerse un sitio.

merci


----------



## GURB

Hola
_Entre los toreros franceses, la retirada de los ruedos de Meca y Loré ha liberado plazas en las corridas duras y es más bien en este segmento donde tiene que hacerse un hueco._


----------



## ladymarione

merci beaucoup!


----------



## Inaxio L

Salut,
Tengo esta frase que no sé exactamente cómo traducir (crénaux, HEC). Mon essaie: "si nuestros mercados no serán más que los correspondientes a Estudios Comerciales (Empresariales?) Superiores" 

Merci

on peut se demander si la Chine ne sera pas bientôt l’usine de la planète et si nos créneaux ne seront plus que ceux de HEC


----------



## Tina.Irun

"Créneau" se suele traducir por "nicho de mercado".

Podría ser: .... actividades mercantiles se limitarán a las de Empresariales.


----------



## ana_fuertes

¿Te podría servir esta traducción?
cabría preguntarse si China no será pronto la fábrica del planeta y nuestros sectores ya no serán más que los de HEC


----------



## ana_fuertes

alicantina said:


> Bonjour! ¿Cómo traduciríais la palabra *créneau* dentro de frases de este estilo: "_La traduction littéraire constitue le meilleur *créneau* pour ceux qui peuvent accéder à ce *milieu*_".
> ¡Muchas gracias a todos!


 
¿Te vale así?

"la traducción literaria constituye el mejor sector para los que pueden acceder a este medio".
Un saludo


----------



## Inaxio L

Merci de vos reponses!


----------



## laurazar

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​
Buenas tardes

En el siguiente contexto: Le rêve à deux. Ainsi peut-on résumer *le créneau touristique* de l'île depuis que l'ancien repaire de pirates s'est lancé à corps perdu, dans cette nouvelle et lucrative industrie.

Después de ver varias opciones para traducir créneau, en este caso y refiriéndose a este tema, ¿alguien podría precisarme más? ...*mejor opción turística *no me parece muy apropiado

Gracias.


----------



## Dentellière

Tal vez te pueden ayudar los hilos existentes



**** Gracias, los hilos han sido unidos. Martine (Mod...)


----------

